# Bridgeport Shaper Head



## mainspring (May 29, 2015)

Gents,

    Does anyone have a manual for the Bridgeport Shaper Head, that I can get a copy of?
    Got the head, but no manual. Head now on the back of the ram on my Lagun FT-1.
    Operation and adjustment seem straight forward. 
    I have a 16" Hendey horizontal shaper, and a 24 inch Gemco horizontal shaper,
    but i wanted this vertical head for machining the magazine wells on AR lower 
    receivers and finishing the breech block openings on some single shot rifle receivers
    I have underway. The big shapers are a bit too robust for this rather fiddly work.

    Thanks,

       Phil


----------



## mainspring (May 29, 2015)

Gents,

    Sorry, belay that request! Idiot me just found the manual down load from The Old Machinist!

    thanks anyhow!

      Phil


----------

